

A Front-End Developer’s Ode to Specifications - jellekralt
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2014/10/09/front-end-development-ode-to-specifications/

======
adpd
The article makes reference to Specctr
[[http://www.specctr.com](http://www.specctr.com)], which looks like an
interesting tool. I hadn't heard of it before, but it is one I will be taking
a more detailed look at.

Thanks for sharing.

